# Rest well, Louie.



## undergunfire (Nov 23, 2008)

I just lost Louie about 20 minutes ago . His breathing started to get whacky again yesterday, so I started him back on a Baytril/Doxy combo. His lungs have never been fully "okay". He had been to the vet a bit when I first got him, then had a period of time where he was very healthy, and then last month he started to get sick again.

Idealy, pet store "chain bred" rats are lucky to live past 1 1/2. Louie was 1 years old.

I went in the animal room a while ago and saw him gasping for air. I pet him and gave him kisses...knowing there wasn't anything that could be done for him at that point in time. Even a vet couldn't have saved him.

I took him out of the cage to cuddle him more and hoped he would pass in my arms, but he fought back and scurried off under the bunny's play box. I knew he didn't want me to see him pass away. I left him and went back 10 minutes later....he was gone.


My heart is heavy. I would have had Louie for a year in December. He was a Petco adoptee (by the registers). I knew he was probably originally from Petco, and knew I could be dealing with health issues in the future. He was a doll and I couldn't say "no" to him from the moment I layed eyes on him. 


Bye, my sweet Pooie Louie. I love you dearly. Your "brothers" and myself will miss you so.



Rest well, Louie :rainbow:.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry Amy. Sleep well, Louie! Losing ratties is so hard... all of mine went pretty quickly too. How many do you have now, not counting Mint and the babies?


----------



## Michaela (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh Amy.  I'm so sorry hun. At least his short life was a great one, you are such a good rattie mum. :hug:

Scurry Free Louie. :rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2008)

I am so sorry Amy. I am here if you need me.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you, you guys. I am terribly heart broken, but I have learned that when you own rats...you need to just prepare yourself throughout their little lives that you could open their cage and find that they have passed. They are so fragile.

Spartan and Ralphie are all curled up in their pocket hammock together. I know they will miss Louie, very much.

I am just amazing that my rex boy, Spartan, is 2 years old...still fat, happy, healthy, mobile. I am so lucky. He is my heart rat...I will be very very saddened when he passes.


Shiloh....right now I have Spartan and Ralphie in the FN141. I have Spice in a Petco Rat Manor. I have Mint and her 7 fuzzies in a small All Living Things cage. I need to try to get my hands on a larger cage for them, soon...as the babies are growing very fast and within the next week they will be walking all over! So, that bring me to just my now 2 big boys, 2 foster girls, 3 baby foster girls, and 4 baby foster boys = 11 rats in the house right now.



Here are some pictures of my Louie....



First day home...







He then got moved into the "big boy cage"...


















Spartie than became his "daddy rat"...






Bonding with Leonidas (RIP), Ralphie, and Spartan...






Back in May...






When he was at a really healthy point in life. Notice how large he is compared to 4lb Brody!...






One of my favorite pictures of Louie....






He was a food hound...






Hanging out with his bro, Spartie...






Louie and Spartie's noses...









Sleep well, my little Louie....


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sorry Amy :hug:. Your guys have been through a lot, and you've done your best every time.
Hugs to your other Ratties.
Bye for now, Louie...:rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

:sad:I'm so sorry


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It seems like you've been having a rough run of it lately. 

:rainbow:RIP sweet little one.


----------



## MissBinky (Nov 24, 2008)

I didn't see this thread. I'm sorry I missed it. I'm so sorry to hear about your Louie. May you rest in peacelil man :rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry about Louie. :cry4:

He was such a cute little guy, he looked like he had an awesome life with you and your other ratties. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug2:

ink iris:RIP little Louieink iris:



Karlee


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 1, 2008)

we're sorry for your loss. We had mice when our kids were home--so, we know how short the time is with them. The pictures were great, and thanks for giving him a loving home. L&N


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 5, 2008)

he looks like a sweet, cheeky bunny!


x


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey there, Mr. Pooie Louie.....Mama wants you to know that when she gets to her heaven and you get to come join me....I will be giving you a good little kick in the tushy!!

As much as Mommy loves rats, she really wish you hadn't _SOMEHOW_ decided to let Spice be your girly friend and then get her knocked up...and then go and leave this earth....

Spice welcomed ELEVEN eepers to this earth today, thanks you to.



Awwww, little Louie.....you just be waitin' for your mama to get up there!!!!!


:rollseyes


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Louie leaves behind quite a legacy!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 11, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Louie leaves behind quite a legacy!!!!


He was a fighter, that was for sure. He just knew he needed to built up an army so that they could later join him in heaven, apparently!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

I am very proud of you Louie. Don't tell you brothers but your my fave. I miss seeing pictures of you.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 12, 2008)

You MIGHT be off the hook, buddy. It looks like some of Spice's babies have straight whiskers and others have curly whiskers....which means it is probably Ralphie's fault.


----------

